# SampleTekk Super Summer Sale - 50% discount on EVERYTHING! Win samples worth 500 USD!



## SampleTekk (Jul 1, 2012)

[align=center]*SampleTekk's Super Summersale*[/align]
[align=center]50% Discount on EVERYTHING!!![/align]

*Now the Summersale is on. This means that you can get great multisampled instruments for Kontakt, EXS24, HALion and Gigastudio at half the price!*
Choose between a plethora of acoustic pianos, both grand pianos and uprights. Brass, Choirs, Organs, Percussion, Synths and much more!

*Visit SampleTekk here!*

_*Win 500 USD worth of Samples!*
After the sale is over, we'll pick a lucky winner who get's 500 USD worth of samples from our store. To enter the draw, just participate in this thread_

*Some examples of instruments on sale:
*
[align=center]*SampleTekk Black*[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Based on the famous SampleTekk Black Grand, but with refined samples, and the use of SampleTekk's True Resonance Samples in combination with Native Instruments Kontakt Engine, we built a Grand Piano that we feel is our best piano yet!

This instrument shines! With up to 14 velocity layers, Sympathetic Resonance, built in reverb with custom impulses from famous gold plates, digital units, rooms and large springs, it gives you the range that you would expect from a Steinway D Hamburg. From soft spoken pianissimo, to roaring, blistering fortes, the BLACK delivers. Kontakt Player engine, supporting standalone operation as well as plug-in operation in all major hosts that support AudioUnit, VST, or RTAS plug-ins
Normal price 99 USD - Price now _*49.50 USD!!!*_ 
http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-039-KONT (Check it out and listen to demos here!)[/align]


[align=center]*INIL Choir*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]In 1974 10CC recorded their third album, "The Original Soundtrack". On that album there was a song that would not only be one of the greatest songs ever recorded, it also was a production masterpiece, way ahead of its time. The song is, of course, "I'm Not In Love" written by Eric Stewart and co-writer, Graham Gouldman.
A prominent feature of the song are those amazing, ethereal choral parts.
These choirs are unique. There's simply nothing else like them! The combination of voices and the way they where produced have given them a sound that's truly one of a kind.
Now, SampleTekk, in cooperation with Eric Stewart of 10CC, are very proud to release of The INIL Choir, thus taking one of the most famous analogue samples into the digital era. 
Normal price 49 USD - Price now _*24.50 USD!!!*_ 
http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-038-FORMAT (Check it out and listen to demos here!)[/align]

[align=center]*TBO - Yamaha C7*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Stunning dynamics - TBO has 93 unique samples/recorded notes.
We are talking about 31 velocity layers pedal up, 31 pedal down and 31 release samples

Normal price 199 USD - Price now _*99.50 USD!!!*_ 
http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-026-FORMAT (Check it out and listen to demos here!)[/align]


----------



## PasiP (Jul 1, 2012)

Yay! I love sales! :D


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks!  I'll grab something for shure.


----------



## screws (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up! Sales are good.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 1, 2012)

The Seven Seas Grand is still one of my most used, as is Tubed Wurli and Per is a class act.


----------



## Maestro77 (Jul 1, 2012)

Consider me participated.


----------



## synthphonix (Jul 1, 2012)

I am participating :D


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm sure everyone at vi-control is already well aware of the quality of Sampletekk instruments, but incase your not, these are high quality sample libraries at unbelievable prices! Buy them now! You will not be disappointed.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 1, 2012)

MA-Simon @ Sun Jul 01 said:


> Thanks!  I'll grab something for shure.



Looks like you might be getting a microphone? :lol: http://www.shure.com


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 1, 2012)

> Looks like you might be getting a microphone? Laughing http://www.shure.com


:oops: Haha, happens all the time!


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey! :D


----------



## Hanu_H (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like a nice sale. Maybe I have to buy something...


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll go check it out now!


----------



## XcesSound (Jul 1, 2012)

Wonderful sale Per! Very attractive indeed, we need more sale like this!


----------



## clonewar (Jul 1, 2012)

Hmm.. $49.50 for Black sounds like a no brainer..


----------



## wst3 (Jul 1, 2012)

me participating!!!


----------



## shakuman (Jul 1, 2012)

Many thanks Lars for your offer, you always do an amazing work!.. best wishes =o 

Shakuman.


----------



## mac4d (Jul 1, 2012)

Which version of kontakt is Sampletekk Black programmed for? K4, K5?

I bought the 7CG jr on sale, and it apparently was scripted for K2, and only one of the patches worked without problem in K4. Think it was a "no rel" patch (I didn't leave the lib on my HD after trying it out for a few days, so I'm not sure now which patch).


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 1, 2012)

Tempting to get a piano at this price.
I had more or less decided to get the Emotional piano but 50% is hard to resist. Would any of the SampleTekk piano's be a good replacement for that?


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 1, 2012)

black seems like a good deal to replace the buggy piano which I have to use at the moment. Any link for some brass demos? Can't find them on the page.


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 2, 2012)

Michael Chrostek @ Mon Jul 02 said:


> black seems like a good deal to replace the buggy piano which I have to use at the moment. Any link for some brass demos? Can't find them on the page.



You can find demos for the brass here:
http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-018-FORMAT (http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.ph ... 018-FORMAT)


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jul 2, 2012)

I am SO participating 
That C7 looks like a sweet deal...


----------



## leafInTheWind (Jul 2, 2012)

Argh, I so many sales >.> Very likely going for the [strike]7CG Jr[/strike]. Rain Piano


----------



## screws (Jul 2, 2012)

I bought your BOB library. Looking forward to playing it. Thanks for the cool summer sale.


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 2, 2012)

mac4d @ Mon Jul 02 said:


> Which version of kontakt is Sampletekk Black programmed for? K4, K5?
> 
> I bought the 7CG jr on sale, and it apparently was scripted for K2, and only one of the patches worked without problem in K4. Think it was a "no rel" patch (I didn't leave the lib on my HD after trying it out for a few days, so I'm not sure now which patch).


?

Black is programmed in K5. Can you mail me at [email protected] about the other problem


----------



## ThomasL (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah!


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 3, 2012)

Some more examples:

[align=center]*White Grand*[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]"The White Grand is the best piano sample I have heard. It sits beautifully in a mix, as well as alone. It actually sounds alive!" - Paul Linford; film composer, mixer, programmer for Trevor Rabin

"I had no idea a sampled piano could be this good. It was as if someone told me they had a guitar, and what they showed me was a '54 Strat." - Trevor Rabin; Film Composer, Guitarist

"In the professional world we don't have time to waste in the studio, so when I need an acoustic piano, I always start with White Grand - it just works. It's presence and brightness is hard to achieve with other piano samples" - Jermey Whaley; producer, composer, musician

"Probably the very best pop/studio piano that has ever been released. In terms of its evenness and playability, and its consistency of presence from pp to fff, I think it is the best piano sample that has ever been released, period." - Bruce Richardson; composer, sound designer, music-technology guru.

Normal price 119 USD - Price now _*59.50 USD!!!*_ 
http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-019-FORMAT (Check it out and listen to demos here!)[/align]

[align=center]*Renaissance Flutes*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]A complete set of recorders, Bass, Alto, Tenor, Soprano and Sopranino, beautifully played by one of Sweden's top flutists and recorded at Fascination Street Studios in Orebro, Sweden.
This set of recorders gives you the possibility to perform classic recorder music, to explore the wonderful tone of the recorders or use as a great mood setter in your music, (remember "Stairway to heaven"?) The recorders have been recorded(!) chromatically, that is, all notes within the instruments natural range has been recorded. There are no loops! Each tone is held for about 5 seconds, and that's how long a musician normally can hold a note without breathing.

Normal price 119 USD - Price now _*59.50 USD!!!*_ 
http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-009-FORMAT (Check it out and listen to demos here!)[/align]


[align=center]*Old Lady*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]This library brings you an amazing Model 1923 Steinway D grand piano. Sampled with 10 recorded velocity layers with 10 separate sustain pedal down layers and release triggered samples

Normal price 50 USD - Price now _*25 USD!!!*_ 
http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=PMIDELIVER-004-FORMAT (Check it out and listen to demos here!)[/align]


[align=center]*Emperor*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]The incredible Bösendorfer 290 SE as the most realistic sample library available today. The piano has a huge dynamic range, with very subtle pianissimo and thunderous fortissimi. 12 recorded velocity layers, with 12 separate sustain pedal down layers and release triggered samples. 

Normal price 50 USD - Price now _*25 USD!!!*_ 
http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=PMIDELIVER-002-FORMAT (Check it out and listen to demos here!)[/align]


----------



## DynamicK (Jul 3, 2012)

So many pianos at such good prices ...hard to choose really!!


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 3, 2012)

DynamicK @ Tue Jul 03 said:


> So many pianos at such good prices ...hard to choose really!!



Buy them all..... =o


----------



## MaestroRage (Jul 3, 2012)

totally participating, great deals.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes these are nice products,I've had the Black and Rain Pianos for a few years both are excellent!


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 4, 2012)

kgdrum @ Tue Jul 03 said:


> Yes these are nice products,I've had the Black and Rain Pianos for a few years both are excellent!



Glad you like them! 8)


----------



## leafInTheWind (Jul 4, 2012)

Rain Piano and Old Lady are mine  Now if only Kontakt would arrive faster :3


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 4, 2012)

leafInTheWind @ Wed Jul 04 said:


> Rain Piano and Old Lady are mine  Now if only Kontakt would arrive faster :3



Hope you'll like them. Rain Piano is one of my favorites!


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah,IMO Rain Piano is one of the best and one of the 1st character pianos in the market.
I always feel a Beatles vibe 
Lovely!


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow, I would LOVE to have all your piano libraries, so I could fully review them and put them on my site


----------



## leafInTheWind (Jul 4, 2012)

Saw some .exs files and loaded them up in EXS24  I absolutely love the PMI Old Lady, and that's on my midi keyboard, I have got to hook up my dp to check it out. Love the dynamics on it, it reminds me of what it feels like playing on the expensive clavinovas! Love it love it love it!

The Rain Piano has a really distinctive sound that is very unique - but I think I may need to change the velocity curve on my midi keyboard to play it better, if not Rain Piano is another beautiful piano! Hope my copy of Kontakt arrives soon, I do want to see what kind of controls I can tweak


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 5, 2012)

leafInTheWind @ Thu Jul 05 said:


> Saw some .exs files and loaded them up in EXS24  I absolutely love the PMI Old Lady, and that's on my midi keyboard, I have got to hook up my dp to check it out. Love the dynamics on it, it reminds me of what it feels like playing on the expensive clavinovas! Love it love it love it!
> 
> The Rain Piano has a really distinctive sound that is very unique - but I think I may need to change the velocity curve on my midi keyboard to play it better, if not Rain Piano is another beautiful piano! Hope my copy of Kontakt arrives soon, I do want to see what kind of controls I can tweak



Glad you've liked them!


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 5, 2012)

*...and some more examples:
*
*Rain Piano*




A serious Upright piano with character. Sometimes a Grand Piano is simply too much or lacks personality. Rain Piano is professionally setup to add character while staying in tune with your other instruments. 
This instrument has been used on many, many productions. Records, TV and movies
Normal price 49 USD - Price now _*24.50 USD!!!*_ 
http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-004-FORMAT (Check it out and listen to demos here!)

*Tubed Keys - MkI 73*




The Rhodes challenger! Sampled using a Fender Twin (c) amp. The amp wasn't set up to produce distortion, just to add character and flavour, and it did! This Rhodes doesn't sound like a lined Rhodes, it sounds like a Rhodes played through a Fender Twin - The way it was supposed to. The Mk I Seventy-Three has no less then 16 different velocity samples/note and this gives you the dynamic response that's not found on any other sampled Rhodes. Add to this 16 matching release samples and you'll have 32 samples/note!
Normal price 140 USD - Price now _*70.00 USD!!!*_ 
http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-030-FORMAT (Check it out and listen to demos here!)

*Tubed Wurli - MkI 73*




The Wurlitzer 200A™ electric piano has been used on countless recordings and its distinct sound has been the signature for many, many artists. The SampleTekk version of the Wurlitzer 200A™ has been recorded using vacuum tube amplifiers, in this case, a Fender Twin™ amplifier. We have preferred this method to the more conventional one of simply lining the piano, because we believe that this gives the piano the roughness and growl needed to capture the true sound of the instrument. The Piano has been sampled in thirds, that is, no notes are transposed more then a semi note, (note: some notes might be recorded outside this concept since they sounded better…). Each recorded note has 16 velocity samples plus 16 release samples giving you incredible control over dynamics and tone and provides you with super-realistic playing. All samples are 24 bit, no loops. There are two different patches, one normal and one with a "bite". The bite patch triggers the top velocities a bit faster, giving you a more aggressive tone. Modwheel adds vibrato. Nothing much to say, basic instrument, load up and boogie! 
Normal price 49 USD - Price now _*24.50.00 USD!!!*_ 
http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-025-FORMAT (Check it out and listen to demos here!)


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 7, 2012)

kgdrum @ Wed Jul 04 said:


> Yeah,IMO Rain Piano is one of the best and one of the 1st character pianos in the market.
> I always feel a Beatles vibe
> Lovely!



Glad you like it! 8)


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 7, 2012)

Holy crap!

It would be nice to win something. I have to first blow all my money on a new computer before I can start shopping around for libraries!


----------



## alanb (Jul 7, 2012)

SampleTekk's TBO has been my go-to piano since the GigaStudio days... and remains so to this day...!!!


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 12, 2012)

alanb @ Sun Jul 08 said:


> SampleTekk's TBO has been my go-to piano since the GigaStudio days... and remains so to this day...!!!



Glad you like it! Ahhh Gigastudio! Those where the days! 8)


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 17, 2012)

*...and some more examples:
*
*BOB*





BOB gives you French Horn, Trombone, Trumpet and Tuba. Recorded dry in a studio specially developed for recording acoustic instruments. Loads of presets and special patches. All notes recorded - No stretching! A/B versions of all patches gives you true doubeling, that is, all versions has been recorded twice, so you can double, say a trumpet, without using the same samples.No Loops!
Normal price 98 USD - Price now _*49 USD!!!*_ 
http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-018-FORMAT (Check it out and listen to demos here!)

*PMI Bosendorfer 290*




This Bösendorfer library provides the greatest possible control during the softest pianissimo, through crescendos to the reserves of power needed for the loudest fortissimo. "This is the acoustic piano sample library to beat." John Krogh and Ernie Rideout, KEYBOARD USA. Over 5.000 units sold!!!! You can't go wrong with this piano! Features 2 microphone positions, more than enough velocity layers for an amazing dynamic range and "shines" in every musical style. 
Normal price 50 USD - Price now _*25 USD!!!*_ 
http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=PMIDELIVER-001-FORMAT (Check it out and listen to demos here!)


----------



## kclements (Jul 17, 2012)

I use either your white grand and vertical jazz upright on almost every project. Love Sampletekk instruments!

Cheers

Kc


----------



## lallis (Jul 21, 2012)

*I'm in.*



clonewar @ Sun Jul 01 said:


> Hmm.. $49.50 for Black sounds like a no brainer..



It is. That is an awfully nice sample.


----------



## ptrickf (Jul 22, 2012)

yipee


----------



## ptrickf (Jul 22, 2012)

... must resist....no...no..... oh b*gger :roll: 

... and now I've bought another piano (and i can't even play all the others I got) :wink:


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 27, 2012)

5 days remaining of the sale - Ends July 31!


----------



## Kejero (Jul 28, 2012)

Cool cool, I'm in!

Why no carillion demos though?


----------

